# Wheel Woolies Review (PICS)



## Bmwjc

Hi all, this week i purchased some wheel woolies, i think its the old style but there isnt much difference im told.

Ive seen a few articles asking about whether or not they are any good for the money £28.99 in my case thanks to polished bliss and there offer.

Here goes, my first review by the way so comment are most welcome on how i could improve. 
Firstly can i appologise on the condition of the alloy, it wasnt me! :wall: They are due for a refurb, and some new wheel nuts and hubs and calipers painted.

Wheel in question is the front nearside on my BMW E91 330d M sport in carbon black.

Before: this about 3 weeks of road film, not over dirty to be fair, they are not seeled and have had a blast of iron x about 5 months ago.










wheels where washed only with valet pro citrus pre wash, fantastic product and smell ok too.










here are the brushes being used and just a bit of megs golf class for some suds.










large wheel woolie i found was a real useful bit of kit for the fronts and large openings, doesnt reach the back past the discs but not a problem. Holds plenty of suds










medium wheel woolie was perfect for reaching the back of the rims, held plenty of suds and cleans well. i think the new wheel woolies has a larger handle on this medium size but for me and my 235 size front 18 wheels it wasnt an issue and i wont be buying a new set of wheel woolies for that larger handle.










small woolie was great for the in between gaps that are quite tight and small, again held a good amount of suds and was strong enough for a good clean. will come in handy for other areas of the car also!










i did use my trusty valet pro brush to clean around the wheel nuts, cannot fault this brush for this job.










really pleased with the wheel woolies, they made light work of my alloys, easy to use and did the job quickly. Took little effort to use. i would recommend them to anyone who is unsure of the money. They also will be useful in other areas of the car wheel arches etc.

All finished dried and i applied the paste wax wheel sealant and some megs endurance tyre gel.










Thanks for looking, all questions, comments advice criticism accepted.

bmwjc


----------



## Nally

Great job love those valet pro brushes too great quality


----------



## dooka

Nally said:


> Great job love those valet pro brushes too great quality


I disagree, I have gone through 10, all fallen apart with in 3 uses, get the Envy brushes from Tim at Envy. The new VP brushes do look good though ..


----------



## The Cueball

so OP... what do you think these stupidly expensive bits of sheep on a stick are doing for you that a simple, couple of pound brush can't!?!?

you have spent a lot of money, and now need 4 brushes to clean one wheel!?!?

madness....

my, 4 year old, £1.50 brush does everything you have posted up....what's the point, or benefit to having all this extra, expensive kit!?!?!

:thumb:

ps... I did buy them, but thought they were pointless.... hence why I'm asking you for your thoughts....


----------



## DJBAILEY

I don't know about that. I've never come across 1 single brush that took care of all my needs. When I am cleaning wheels I bring a whole bunch of brushes with me. 

EZ detail regular & mini
Wheel Woolies set
Raceglaze wheel brush
Swissvax wheel brush
Adam's wheel & lugnut brush
Racoon tail style tampico brush (for scrubbing power)
And a grout sponge cut into smaller pieces

Depending on the wheel I may use everyone of them or sometimes just 2 or 3 of them.
The big woolie is great for cleaning the wheel wells.


----------



## The Cueball

really!?!?!? wow... :wall:


----------



## DJBAILEY

why what's the big deal?


----------



## Bmwjc

The Cueball said:


> so OP... what do you think these stupidly expensive bits of sheep on a stick are doing for you that a simple, couple of pound brush can't!?!?
> 
> you have spent a lot of money, and now need 4 brushes to clean one wheel!?!?
> 
> madness....
> 
> my, 4 year old, £1.50 brush does everything you have posted up....what's the point, or benefit to having all this extra, expensive kit!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ps... I did buy them, but thought they were pointless.... hence why I'm asking you for your thoughts....


They cleaned my wheels with ease, i say why wheels as that was the only alloy I've tried them with to be fair. Others they may prove to be not so useful.
Before yesterday I had purchased the meguiars wheel brush. The bristles have fallen outs, the rubber end is **** and it comes off so easy, normally wedged somewhere on the outer casing of the disc. I Purchased an ez brush yep same problem.
Viking brush, too big, too soft, varies paint brushes, all gone rusty. So by now I've already spent more that my £28 on the wheels woollies which I had been eager to get but the price was putting me off especially as £38. Then the promotion came along and I thought what hell and went for it. Turns out if I'd have just got them in the first place I wouldn't have wasted my money on the meguiars, Viking and ez brushes plus a few quid of the simple paint brushes. 
In my eyes the waste was the brushes before.

Out of interest what's your £1.50 brush?


----------



## Hasan1

The Cueball said:


> so OP... what do you think these stupidly expensive bits of sheep on a stick are doing for you that a simple, couple of pound brush can't!?!?
> 
> you have spent a lot of money, and now need 4 brushes to clean one wheel!?!?
> 
> madness....
> 
> my, 4 year old, £1.50 brush does everything you have posted up....what's the point, or benefit to having all this extra, expensive kit!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ps... I did buy them, but thought they were pointless.... hence why I'm asking you for your thoughts....


Have you got a pic of you £1.50 brush please and where to get it from


----------



## -Raven-

I just wish they'd sell them singularly. I just want the mid sized one, I don't need all of them.


----------



## The Cueball

I'm not doing any detailing this weekend, but the next time I do, I'll get a photo for you, and maybe the £1 buckets I use too 

it's basically almost the same as this...



:thumb:


----------



## ArcticVXR

The Cueball said:


> I'm not doing any detailing this weekend, but the next time I do, I'll get a photo for you, and maybe the £1 buckets I use too
> 
> it's basically almost the same as this...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Thats a toilet brush!! Are the bristles on your £1.50 brush the same as the ones in that pic as surely they are too harsh for wheels and will eventually scratch the wheels??


----------



## The Cueball

yes, it's amazing eh... 

it's almost the same... purchased in the days before 'special' 'expensive' detailing products started coming out for the most basic of things....

no, the bristles are soft, they do not damage any alloys... 

:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr

The Cueball said:


> yes, it's amazing eh...
> 
> it's almost the same... purchased in the days before 'special' 'expensive' detailing products started coming out for the most basic of things....
> 
> no, the bristles are soft, they do not damage any alloys...
> 
> :thumb:


 For some reason people tend to thing because there expensive there amazing, To be honest i don't like them happy with my wheel brush


----------



## mjn

The middle one is handy for reaching the inside of the alloy, but the handle could do with being about 10-15cm longer (like the new one)

Not really found a use for the big one.


----------



## Tips

Just give the big woolie a little haircut. 

Voila!

A custom made deluxe 'middle' sized woolie with the long handle :thumb:


----------



## mjn

Ha ha, good idea, if expensive!


----------



## Azonto

The Cueball said:


> I'm not doing any detailing this weekend, but the next time I do, I'll get a photo for you, and maybe the £1 buckets I use too
> 
> it's basically almost the same as this...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't get sucked in by marketing hype! A £1 bucket and a cooling rack from the £1 shop cut to size x2 = £4 instead of £30 for some with stickers on..


----------



## Bmwjc

The Cueball said:


> I'm not doing any detailing this weekend, but the next time I do, I'll get a photo for you, and maybe the £1 buckets I use too
> 
> it's basically almost the same as this...
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


I guarantee that bog brush would not clean my alloys as well. Too big for a start and therefore would end up over there fence. Maybe if I owned a bus it would work.


----------



## Bmwjc

Azonto said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that doesn't get sucked in by marketing hype! A £1 bucket and a cooling rack from the £1 shop cut to size x2 = £4 instead of £30 for some with stickers on..


You say sucked in but for me it did the job better than what I already had, and two of the brushes I had kept falling apart anyway. So if I get sucked in for something better that doesn't fall apart I'm game for it. Ok £38 is a bit steep but I'd already wasted the same amount on the two crap brushes before.


----------



## MAUI

The Cueball said:


> so OP... what do you think these stupidly expensive bits of sheep on a stick are doing for you that a simple, couple of pound brush can't!?!?
> 
> you have spent a lot of money, and now need 4 brushes to clean one wheel!?!?
> 
> madness....
> 
> my, 4 year old, £1.50 brush does everything you have posted up....what's the point, or benefit to having all this extra, expensive kit!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ps... I did buy them, but thought they were pointless.... hence why I'm asking you for your thoughts....


Hey, leave him alone..if it makes him feel better about spending a lot on some brushes, good for him.


----------



## Dave777

OP thanks for the review, I really appreciate it and a great product.

Cheers


----------



## great gonzo

:lol:

"Sheep on a stick"

:lol:


----------



## pxr5

great gonzo said:


> :lol:
> 
> "Sheep on a stick"
> 
> :lol:


I clean my wheels with these now actually


----------



## Tips

Dave777 said:


> OP thanks for the review, I really appreciate it and a great product.
> 
> Cheers


^^ This :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

MAUI said:


> Hey, leave him alone..if it makes him feel better about spending a lot on some brushes, good for him.


what, are you the OP's protector or his internet dad!?!?

Read my post again you simple simon, I asked the OP for further thoughts, which he gave further on in the thread...no drama, no one got upset or hurt... I even thanked him for it... 

Nothing more than that.

you calm yourself down and stop jumping to people's help that in no way need it...

or at least get the point of the post in question.... :wall::wall::wall:

:thumb:


----------



## Dan R

It totally depends on what style of wheels your cleaning as to what brushes you decide to use etc. I have the EZ wheel brush and have also recently bought the wheels woolies. Hands down the wheels woolies are a much better more thorough product to use. They are also useful for so many other things other than just cleaning wheels, Arches for start are a piece of cake to clean with the big woolie.
Just because someone doesnt get on with a specific product, doesnt mean its instantly rubbish and overpriced! If your choice of product works for you, who cares what anyone else thinks


----------



## Bmwjc

pxr5 said:


> I clean my wheels with these now actually


:lol:

Only available in Wales?


----------



## Bmwjc

Tips said:


> ^^ This :thumb:


Cheers tips?

Did you buy a set by any chance I think I read you were fighting back the want for them?


----------



## Bmwjc

Dave777 said:


> OP thanks for the review, I really appreciate it and a great product.
> 
> Cheers


Cheers thanks


----------



## Bmwjc

The Cueball said:


> what, are you the OP's protector or his internet dad!?!?
> 
> Read my post again you simple simon, I asked the OP for further thoughts, which he gave further on in the thread...no drama, no one got upset or hurt... I even thanked him for it...
> 
> Nothing more than that.
> 
> you calm yourself down and stop jumping to people's help that in no way need it...
> 
> or at least get the point of the post in question.... :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> :thumb:


No offence caused in anyway. Grate believer in people having their own opinions. Society and conversation would be so boring if we all agreed!


----------



## Tips

Bmwjc said:


> Cheers tips?
> 
> Did you buy a set by any chance I think I read you were fighting back the want for them?


Hi Bmwjc

I got a set of 'old' style wheel woolies in the recent Polished Bliss discount to clear offer.

The backs of my alloys are sparkling now


----------



## Bmwjc

Tips said:


> Hi Bmwjc
> 
> I got a set of 'old' style wheel woolies in the recent Polished Bliss discount to clear offer.
> 
> The backs of my alloys are sparkling now


That's exactly where my came from, and the reason I purchased them. Chuffed with them and pleased I didn't get the new ones with longer handles.


----------



## Tips

Bmwjc said:


> That's exactly where my came from, and the reason I purchased them. Chuffed with them and pleased I didn't get the new ones with longer handles.


I don't think the new style 'deluxe' woolies are out yet, and the recent price drop on the older style woolies tipped the balance for me.

I hate cleaning alloys, and anything that makes it easier and quicker to reach the back of the alloys is a winner for me. :thumb:

Plus - I've trimmed the largest woolie down to give me a second 'deluxe' style medium woolie with the longer handle.


----------



## Bmwjc

I have a use for the larger one as the size it is! If I do ever find that the middle one is to short ill steal my nans knitting needle and use gagged tape to make an extension!! And with three brushes all with many a job other than alloys and 9.33 each I'm reasonably happy.


----------



## Tips

As I couldn't see any need for the large woolie on my car, I've trimmed it down to give me the perfect long handled medium woolie for my alloys.

The normal medium woolie is to be used on my door shuts, hinges and boot shuts where access via a cloth is difficult, and my third sized small woolie, fits perfectly for cleaning and applying dressings to my front RS4 style honeycomb grille.

One set of 'old' style wheel woolies at a reduced price looks after all my alloys and various nooks and crannies.


----------



## streaky

The Cueball said:


> so OP... what do you think these stupidly expensive bits of sheep on a stick are doing for you that a simple, couple of pound brush can't!?!?
> 
> you have spent a lot of money, and now need 4 brushes to clean one wheel!?!?
> 
> madness....
> 
> my, 4 year old, £1.50 brush does everything you have posted up....what's the point, or benefit to having all this extra, expensive kit!?!?!
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> ps... I did buy them, but thought they were pointless.... hence why I'm asking you for your thoughts....


Variety is the spice of life my young padi-wan lol


----------



## Soul Hudson

Tips said:


> Just give the big woolie a little haircut.
> 
> Voila!
> 
> A custom made deluxe 'middle' sized woolie with the long handle :thumb:


And once again you prove its not just a clever name.


----------

